# Will I need a Samson S-convert for SMS-1



## s14det (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be getting my SMS-1 on Tuesday and will finally be able to use my EP1500 for my sub. I was wondering if I will have a signal issue with the SMS and the EP-1500. I know from my Pioneer (VSX-03) receiver to the EP1500 I would need a Samson S-convert, but If I do RCA-->XLR to SMS-1 and then XLR--->XLR to EP1500 would I still need a Samson S-convert. To me it seems like I would not need anything since both the SMS and EP have XLR inputs/outputs.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It's not about XLR inputs and outputs, it's about signal level (aka voltage). The EP1500 requires an input signal of at least 1.15v in order to drive it to its maximum output. If your receiver's sub output is less than that, then you need the S-convert to boost the signal. You might check your manual to see what the spec for the sub output is, but I think Pioneer is one of those manufacturers that doesn't publish output voltage.

Bottom line, if your receiver required the S-convert to run the EP1500 before, it'll still require it with the SMS in the signal chain.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Wayne, I have a Pioneer Elite and I run the SMS-1 also and I needed the Samson to bring the amp up to actual power.


----------



## s14det (Jan 26, 2009)

I have not used the 1500 as of yet. I got the SMS and had it for about 24 hours before it started to have issue and sent it back to get it fixed. During that time I did not have the 1500 installed. The 1500 is brand new and I have not used it yet. I was under the impression that if it was a balanced (XLR) connection it would output the higher voltage. Looks like that is not that case. So where would the S-convert be installed at. Between Pioneer/SMS or SMS/1500.

Thanks again


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Go from the reciever to the SMS and then to the Samson, Then out to the sub or speakers.


----------



## s14det (Jan 26, 2009)

From the looks of the S-convert it only will do RCA->XLR or XLR->RCA. Can I not do XLR to XLR from the SMS to 1500? Will I have to do RCA->XLR from SMS to 1500. 

I have searched and can not find any voltage specs for the XLR outputs on the SMS. I'm still learning balanced connections but everything I find looks like they have higher output voltage then basic RCA unbalanced outputs. I was about ready to buy the S-convert but noticed it is not for XLR only inputs/ouputs. 

Thanks and sorry for the Noob questions


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

I am wondering also I need a samson s-convert. I am using a pioneer vsx-918v and a tapco juice 1400 amp. I am not sure what the output voltage is on the sub out. Right now I have the sub pre-out set to 0 and the amp volume at 3/4. I get my green signal leds all lit up and the red overload leds never light up. The subs sound clean but how do I know if I am giving the amp the power it needs? Sorry to hijack.

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

s14det said:


> From the looks of the S-convert it only will do RCA->XLR or XLR->RCA. Can I not do XLR to XLR from the SMS to 1500? Will I have to do RCA->XLR from SMS to 1500.
> 
> I have searched and can not find any voltage specs for the XLR outputs on the SMS. I'm still learning balanced connections but everything I find looks like they have higher output voltage then basic RCA unbalanced outputs. I was about ready to buy the S-convert but noticed it is not for XLR only inputs/ouputs.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the Noob questions


I am sorry it took so long to answer, but you will need to go from your Pioneer to the Samson useing rca and then from the xlr outputs on the samson to the amplifier You could go from your reciever to the samson then to the Sms then to the amp and I believe that would work also but you would still need the same cables. Balanced cables are more for noise reduction and not power as shown here...http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/balanced/cable-unbalanced.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

splatee said:


> I am wondering also I need a samson s-convert. I am using a pioneer vsx-918v and a tapco juice 1400 amp. I am not sure what the output voltage is on the sub out. Right now I have the sub pre-out set to 0 and the amp volume at 3/4. I get my green signal leds all lit up and the red overload leds never light up. The subs sound clean but how do I know if I am giving the amp the power it needs? Sorry to hijack.
> 
> Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also run a Pioneer and to my knowledge they do not output enough voltage to run your amp to full power so you will need the Samson. If it is working well for you now then I could be wrong about your model pioneer but it worked for me also but when I introduced the Samson it was a night and day difference and I had to turn my gains down.


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, kind of sounds like what's going on with my set up. I first had my sub level at -2.5 db and the gain on the amp was all the way up. Now I put the sub level to 0 and lowered the gain on my amp to 3/4. If I were to get a samson s-convert where would I set my sub level on my receiver at? Is there a set level you adjust the sub pre-out to and just leave it there and then do the level adjusting at the samson?

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

splatee said:


> Ok, kind of sounds like what's going on with my set up. I first had my sub level at -2.5 db and the gain on the amp was all the way up. Now I put the sub level to 0 and lowered the gain on my amp to 3/4. If I were to get a samson s-convert where would I set my sub level on my receiver at? Is there a set level you adjust the sub pre-out to and just leave it there and then do the level adjusting at the samson?
> 
> Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is something you will need to figure out. I just set my subs to reference level, some say 75db and some say 85db, useing my Radio shack spl meter. How you adjust the level could be a few different way's but I usually leave my sub level in the reciever menu at 0db set the Samson to the halfway point and then adjust as necessary at the amp. But you will have to see if that works for you and go from there.


----------



## s14det (Jan 26, 2009)

I did not need the Samson after all. I ran Receiver (RCA) to (RCA) SMS, then SMS (XLR) to XLR on the 1500. Gain on the 1500 is about 1/4 volume, I could turn it up put looks like I have some goundloop noise/pops.

I tried Receiver (RCA) to (XLR) SMS but volume dropped as I beleive the XLR input on the SMS was looking for more input voltage. Sub Gain with the pioneer Elite VSX-03thx is set at 0. I saw a website where they tested some Elite amps (older and newer then mine). Test stated the highest unclipped signal was at 0 so I set mine at 0 as well. From reading and searching the internet, balanced outputs/inputs have more voltage to keep the signal to noise high so there is alot less noise. Which to me is why you can not find a device like a Samson S-covert that uses XLR on both input and output as it would be the same going in as coming out.


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

So if I were to use a samson s-convert I would need to use xlr cable on the out put to the amp? Right now I am using rca to 1/4 adapter. So I would go from my receiver rca to the samson and then xlr to my amp?

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

splatee said:


> So if I were to use a samson s-convert I would need to use xlr cable on the out put to the amp? Right now I am using rca to 1/4 adapter. So I would go from my receiver rca to the samson and then xlr to my amp?
> 
> Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly correct.


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking at the samson s-convert manual i do not see anything about what side to use if just sending a bridged signal, if that makes sense? I am running my amp in bridged mode and using just one 1/4 input. Can i use just the left or right rca input and one xlr output to send signal to the amp? 

Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Matt,

There is no such thing as a “bridged signal.” Bridging takes place inside the amplifier, and has nothing to do with the incoming signal fed to the amp. The only difference is that you’re sending the amp one signal instead of the usual two. So you only need to use one channel of the S-Convert as well. Doesn’t matter which one.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, yah I just wasn't sure if the samson s-convert needed a signal at both channel inputs. 

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

best price for a "Samson S-CONVERT "
i have found for $49 all day long.


----------



## bowser (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought an ebtech line level shifter and a samson s convert, Going to use ebtech on my amp for mains and samson for sub amp to see wich works best by switching and listening. Anyone know of experience wich one is better? I haven't received them yet to compare. The ebtech is priced higher and seems to have more features wich i liked the fact its passive and not powered, But doesn't have rca inputs. Ebtech has good reviews for not effecting sound quality at all. The samson has good reviews but some people have heard change in sound. Anyone know? I will give udate when i get chance to compare the two. Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bowser said:


> I just bought an ebtech line level shifter and a samson s convert, Going to use ebtech on my amp for mains and samson for sub amp to see wich works best by switching and listening. Anyone know of experience wich one is better? I haven't received them yet to compare. The ebtech is priced higher and seems to have more features wich i liked the fact its passive and not powered, But doesn't have rca inputs. Ebtech has good reviews for not effecting sound quality at all. The samson has good reviews but some people have heard change in sound. Anyone know? I will give udate when i get chance to compare the two. Thanks


The S-Convert has been tested and verified not to effect the signal.


----------

